

Being an Entrepreneur When You're Not Extroverted - listd
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/05/being_an_entrepreneur_when_youre_not.html

======
stormbrew
Ambivert? That's a new one. Honestly it just sounds like an attempt to relabel
introversion as something more likeable.

But the article has some good points, I think.

